# Network Denial of Services Attack 11-25-2002



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2002)

> We are currently experiencing a network wide denial of service. If you see latency, or extreme packet loss, this is most likely the cause.



FYI Only - Situation is being worked on by the folks running the datacenter.

:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 25, 2002)

This isn't the first DoS attack we've had, is it?  Has anyone attempted to find the source of the attacks (as hard as that may be)?

Cthulhu


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 25, 2002)

Nope.  So far, I think we've gone thru about a dozen.  Note, none were aimed at MartialTalk (or even our server) but at another box in our datacenter.  Its usully pretty good at blocking things once they get going, just takes a bit to reroute legit traffic and update the filters.  

Unfortunately, theres not much you can do other than raise shields and weather the storm....and hope that someone someday introduces some fire-ants to the private-parts of the cause.


----------

